# Kubrick's getting snipped



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick's surgery is scheduled for Thursday and I am so nervous, it's ridiculous. I know that he will be fine, but I can't help it... he is my baby, after all. Plus I can't believe that he is 6 months already! Wow, time does fly.

I am having them do the pre-op blood work and when I heard how much it was going to cost for everything (including microchipping)... well, this was my face: :jaw: LOL. I read through that thread of how much people paid for their neuters and I can attest that living in NY is a total rip off. I did call around and some places were cheaper, but Kubrick really likes his vet and they are HIGHLY recommended... not to mention that I live three blocks away from them, which is so convenient, so my fiance and I decided it was worth it. Hopefully I won't regret it.

Please send Kubrick your love as he has NO idea what he is in for. Poor baby.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The estimate is quite a surprise, isn't it? I was in the same position you are. I knew my vet was probably the most expensive around, but my dogs all love going there and really enjoy the staff, so it was worth a good experience and my peace of mind.

I understand your nervousness. Come here if you need some extra support until you get the call that Kubrick is out of surgery and recovering well.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh poor Kubrick - we will all be thinking about him - kisses from the 3 L's


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
I felt the same way and plus Belle had to have 7 teeth removed!!! My vet even gave me the teeth to prove it. The last time I took the girls in, they just had blood work done and teters... by the time I got the bill, I was in shock! I thought wow, and they are totally healthy!!!

We will all keep our fur paws crossed for Kubrick!
Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We will be sending lots of love to Kubick Thursday. Poor guy give him lots of extra belly rubs for us.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina!

Good Luck to Kub! 

So how much is a neuter in NYC? 

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina,
poor Kubrick! It's a good thing though that he doesn't know about it yet...crossing fingers for you guys!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan are you SURE you want to know? LOL. You will all laugh at me, I think, if I tell. Let's just say I am over the $500 mark... am I a sucker for my baby or what?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

BTW, we live in Greensboro, NC and went to check out a few Vets&prices. Wholly cow! But I guess it's still very little to what you guys in big cities pay! We decided to go with the nicest one and of course it's also the most expensive , we call it the Gucci-Vet. 

Neuter (conventional): $228 (incl. FULL blood panel, exam, anesthesia, surgery, pain meds and overnight stay)
Neuter (Laser): $293.
Microchipping: $ 41


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, it's amazing how expensive neutering is! Especially here in NY where people are used to over-paying for everything. LOL. I guess I don't feel as bad, though, because I do want to make sure that Kubrick is in good hands and I trust my vet (and his staff who adore Kubrick) completely. At least that's what I'm telling myself... I'm sure you're telling yourself the same thing if you are going with the Gucci-Vet. LOL.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes. But it was a pain in the butt to overcome our financial shock! I still plan on meeting the Vets at the Gucci-Hospital in person for the final decision. But the Gucci-Vet was the only one, that looked and SMELLED clean. The staff has been very patient with my *many* questions. They probably think I work for a secret vet service ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

I'll keep Kubrick and you in my thoughts for his surgery Thursday. Milo was supposed to go twice. The first time was when he got the dessicant and I wasn't about to put him through any more the next day. Then he was supposed to be done this week and he started getting the runs. Instead I rushed him into the vet's office on Saturday only to be told that I should wait at least a week to ten days to make sure he's better before scheduling his surgery again. So we're right behind you.

Fingers crossed for a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww, little Kubric is growing up SO quick, seems like yesterday he was wee little!

We'll be sending lotsa love and healing vibes his way!

Just make sure you pick up a new toy, chew and other special treats! That always cheers my girl up, especially a toy!  She gets more excited than my kids on Christmas morning! lol

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well i know what you are going thru! I have to say that even though Jax had several teeth pulled at the same time, you would never know he had anything done by his attitude. He was just as playful and hungry when i brought him home. So i really had to keep a close eye on him, afraid his wound would open.

Kubrick will do just great. I wont say not to worry because i was literally sick to my stomach......but all was ok.

His neuter was $250. which included blood work, laser surgery, IV, etc.. but my total bill was $450 if you include the microchipping, pulling teeth, & treating his minor ear infection. And i got to keep his baby teeth! Whew!$$


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Good luck Lina and Kubrick. Nico and Desi are getting the old snip snip on Friday. To the tune of 4 figures for both of them. Nico's will be a little complicated because he has an undescended testicle. I hope they find it quickly!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lina, I think Biscuit's was $600 here in pricey Marin County. And it's just a regular old country vet's I've been going to for more than 30 yrs. Egads!

Best of luck, I KNOW he will be fine. Hugs from the Bisker :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug: Hugs to that cutie Kubrick!:hug:

We live in the sticks!An advantage?Our vets are cheap!I believe Quincy's neuter was around 120.00 for all....blood panel too...and he takes payments


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper's neuter was around $200. That included the pre-op bloodwork. They also microchipped him, but we provided the chip so the implant fee was only $10.

Our vet is very pro-rescue, so she does low cost spay/neuter clinics all week. 

Kubrick - we'll be thinking of you on Thursday! We're sending out good vibes for a smooth surgery and easy recovery. :hug: to you, little guy. 

Wanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lina,

Big hugs for you and Kubrick:hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina~ Thoughts, prayers, hugs and lickies from Tori and me!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina,

We'll be thinking of Kubrick on Thursday. It is hard to think of our babies undergoing any kind of surgery. You'll find lots of loving support here!

Wow, $500+? I think Scout's neuter was around $200. Maybe I got the discount neuter? Hmmm. He was following around his sister last weekend with his nose up her rear (she was in heat)....we told him it was wrong for so many reasons! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the support! I'm sure that Kubrick (or mainly I) will feel better due to all of your positive comments!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hugs to Kubrick from me, Kodi amd Shelby (especially Shelby :wink: ).


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lina,
Best wishes for a rapid recovery for Kubrick. I hope his procedure turns out as uneventful as Hank's. My wife said I had a very restless night of sleep prior to Hank's surgery -- needless to say, I could only attempt to empathize with the little one.  Keep us up to date when the time approaches.

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:hug: and rubbles for Kubrick. You'll both be in our thoughts on Thursday!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Lina*

Oh poor Kubrick, I feel so bad you both have to go through this, but I know it will be over in no time and he will be just fine. I sound so brave don't I, but it won't be long before Bacci goes through the same procedure and I will probably be shaking in my boots. We are all here for you. Give Cutie Kubie kisses, hugs and belly rubs for us.

Lots of Hugs,


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Poor Kubrick! Poor Lina!! It was over $400 here in Chicago last year when we had our dog neutered! Actually, we had 2 neutered - I almost fainted when I heard the price. They were tired for the first evening and then it was back to normal the next morning! My biggest problem was keeping them quiet! HA! Give Kubrick puppy kisses from Gertie!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Me and the boys are sending good vibes for you and Kubrick tomorrow...Don't worry he will be home and back to his old self before you know it..:grouphug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Lina,
I think it was much harder on me and my husband than it was on Brady. We took him together and I think we both had tears in our eyes when we handed him over to them. He did great, but we were worried sick all day. Kubrick will be fine. By the way, Phila area isn't much cheaper than NY. I think I paid close to that.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I just saw your price quote, and you're definitely the closest to my actual price (I will be paying around $630 with the blood work). Although, Marin County is SO expensive, it might as well be the city, LOL.

Karen, I'm sure that the price of Philly vs NY is not that different... they are only 1.5 hours apart afterall!  Plus, they're both big cities so it makes sense... it just doesn't make sense why it should be that expensive in the first place. 

Thanks for all the well-wishes to everyone! Kubrick is currently enjoying a flossie and I told him he better get as much use out of it today as he can since there will be no flossies and no food after 10pm tonight... I don't think he understood me, though. LOL.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy Lina, you need to take out a loan for that!! I paid close to I thin $450 for Logan, but not over $500. I guess that is the price you pay for living in the city. You should come to my house, have him done here, and sleep here with him the first night before bringing him home!! Not a bad idea to save some big bucks!! Offer stands!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, that is so nice of you! I'm sure Kubrick would love to stay at your house... though he would want to run around like a maniac and he wouldn't be able to. LOL. And I definitely would take you up on your offer if things weren't so crazy for me around here. Work, wedding planning, and now Kubrick's neuter are making me ridiculously busy. Hopefully things will slow down soon! But thanks for the offer! :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina, you have a lot on your plate right now. Are you holding up OK with all of it?

Janet, when is Bacci's neuter scheduled? It seems like the season for so many of the young Hav Forum boys to be going in.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I'm alright just a little stressed out. We were going to go look at wedding sites this weekend and now I'm just not sure that can happen with Kubrick just out of surgery. Not that I don't want to spend time with him, but we do need to find a place sooner rather than later. Brides in the NY area are completely nuts! Most places are booked a year or more ahead of time, so I need to get a move on and seriously start narrowing down places. Plus, I want to look at some places in Long Island as well as in the Westchester County area so that means lots of driving around. My research has been just busier than ever (I swear every day I walk in my professor thinks of something else he wants me to look at) and I barely have time for work, much less thinking about where my wedding will be held!

Sorry about the rant... I guess I really needed to get that off my chest! Are you sorry you asked Kimberly?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, it looks pretty reasonable to me that you are feeling some stress with all of that going on right now. And no, I'm not sorry I asked.

It may help you to ask your vet when you pick up Kubrick from his neuter if he (she?) thinks Kubrick would be fine left home alone for several hours on one or both days this weekend. I would think he would be fine 2 & 3 days post-op, but it all depends on his recuperation on Thursday evening & Friday. Do you have a friend that could check in on him? If the weather is nice, maybe he could even go with you.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, Lina, you have a full plate. But you are young and I know you can do it.:biggrin1: (Vote of confidence!!) My girls are the same way. I wish I could help you shlep around to all of those wedding sites. I LOVE planning a wedding. It is the same situation in the Bay Area---everything is booked a year or more out. So we ended up having my older daughter's wedding on Maui two years ago, and did most of it online. It was like a fairy tale---we were lucky. At least you can do a lot online these days, and narrow down your venues. Good luck, and I'm sure Kubrick will recover quickly. Fortunately, they're sort of quiescent for a couple of days and sleep a lot, so that might free up your wkend.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, I am not that far from you, anything that I can do to help out let me know!! I am sure you dont want to come this far for a reception but if there is anything... let me know.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Lina, you do have a lot going on and wedding planning is stressful if that's the ONLY thing on your plate. 

Just a thought...don't overlook unusual places for the reception if it fits the couple. We had a gorgeous reception for our wedding at the Texas State Aquarium in Corpus after getting married at the beach. I had been to an after hours event for teachers and that gave me the idea. They had set up tables of deserts and fancy coffees around every corner. It was surprisingly elegant. I couldn't believe when I called about renting the facility and they told me it was only $500!!!! They even supplied volunteers. For a nominal fee they provided all the tables and chairs too. With all the lights down, candles and only the aquariums lit, it was quite beautiful. We had the run of the whole place, decks, grounds everything. Zoos, art museums, aquariums....for some weddings they can be as nice as the usual places.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Lina,

I feel for you - just finished doing a wedding for my daughter last year.

It is really a JOB... Are you doing it all on your own? Any help?

My daughter was too busy dating to really help much - so I did most of it by myself.

If you need any tips - PM me. I have a lot of them.....


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Good luck to Kubrick on his surgery tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You guys are so nice! I will definitely keep you all in mind for wedding questions and bother all of you through PM! LOL. 

Shelly, that sounds very nice! I have seen a lot of aquariums advertising for weddings in the area, and I might look into it. I actually am looking more into a historic place (such as an old manor or house), but I am open to different ideas! And who knows, I might end up with something totally different than I had expected! Just like a Hav's coat! :laugh:

I'm very nervous for Kubrick right now... I even gave him a WHOLE cookie to eat two hours before his dinner (which will be a late dinner to hopefully keep him full longer) because I feel so sorry for him - he usually will only get 1/4 of a biscuit in a day every 2-3 days. I wish I could go through the pain instead of him. How crazy is that?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwww, you're a good mommy, Carolina.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck and lots of kisses and hugs to Kubrick tomorrow. He will do great!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good luck tomorrow Lina and Kubrick. He will do just fine.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

Good luck to Kubrick from Squirt, who is scheduled to be spayed on Tuesday. I'm not sure it will happen because she has developed a cough and the vet will see her tomorrow to see if he'll still do the surgery.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Lina,
:angel: Sending up prayers for you and Kubrick tomorrow! I know he's going to be just fine, and it will be great when this is over and you don't have to worry about it anymore!
Sending hugs for you and rubbles for Kubrick!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
I was shocked when I got Dora home. Isabelle had some teeth removed so she was in a lot more pain. I put Dora down and she took off running! I had to keep her so hopefully he is bounce back. Do you have a neighbor that could just check up on him in his xpen?

Wedding planning is pretty stressful... just wait till it is all over with. Jim and I were so glad! But I keep teasing I want to get married again already... it is lots of fun!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good luck today Lina and Kubrick!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, Let us know when you have news on Kubrick! Thanks.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So whats the word on the street on Kubrick?? I bet he'll feel like a new man after today! (Beamer did anyhow.. lol)

Ryan


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Thinking and praying for you both today. Keep us posted.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Just doing a quick check to see if we have any news on our guy yet.
Sending lots of healing vibes to Kubrick today.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just checking in too. It must be about 1:30 over there and may still be a few hours until she gets the call that he is resting well and coming out of the anesthesia.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Checking for news, too. I thought it still may be too early yet, but you never know...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wishing Kubrick a speedy recovery! Let us know how he is....

Susan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
Get home and let us know! I hope you don't have to go get one of those cones for his head!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kubrick my man - how are you doing????


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking in on Kubrick - sending prayers.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I dropped Kubrick off at 11am this morning and they told me they would call the minute everything is done... I'm not expecting them to call until maybe 4pm, I think. It really was heartbreaking for me. I almost cried. I didn't want him to see me leaving, and he was being held by one of the vet techs (who he loves) so I tried to sneak away. He saw me when I was about to walk out the door, though, and he started trying to jump out of her arms and he was whining and it was just so sad! I'm sure that they're taking good care of him, but it made me feel like a horrible mom. :hurt:

I will let you all know the minute I hear anything from them! Thank you all for being so concerned and caring! I'm sure that all of your positive vibes are going to make Kubrick feel much better very soon! 

Amanda, they will send Kubrick home with a cone but I hate those things, so I bought him a bite not collar, which will be put on him the minute I get home and I can toss the stupid e-collar out.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina- So sorry you have to go through this. I think its harder on the Moms than the pups. I hope your wait isn't much longer and Kubrick will be on his way to RLH very, very soon! Let us know when you have the little guy back in your arms!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Just checking in as well. Hope all is good with little Kubrick.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, 4pm is only a 1/2 hour away. Just call and ask how he is, they will tell you. Then you dont have to sit and worry. I did that and they let me pick Logan up 1 hour earlier! Its worth a try, worst case scenario they say he is doing good and they will call you at 4.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Carolina, you have a lot on your plate right now. Are you holding up OK with all of it?
> 
> Janet, when is Bacci's neuter scheduled? It seems like the season for so many of the young Hav Forum boys to be going in.


I haven't set up an appointment for him yet, he is only 5 months. My breeder suggested I do it not long after he turns 6 months.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Well Lina it's 4 PM, just checking to see if there is any word on Kubrick yet.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry I didn't update all of you earlier... I was watching my lab coworker's practice presentation as he is giving his qualifying exam tomorrow and needed some help. Anyway, the vet called, and Kubrick is just fine! They called me when he was just waking up, and they said the operation went well, he has been microchipped and they removed one baby tooth. I will go to pick him up at 6:30pm and take him home! They will actually have him on two different kinds of pain meds (I'm not sure why that is, but I will ask when I pick him up - but if I had to guess, I would say it's because of his tooth extraction).

Thank you all for being so wonderful today! I feel better knowing that you all care about Kubrick and were thinking about him.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwww, glad he is doing well, Carolina.

I've been given two meds also. One is usually more for pain while the other is an anti-inflammatory. I don't know if that will be the case for Kubrick though.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad Kubrick is doing so well and will be home soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am glad that Kubrick is doing well. He is such a sweetie, hope he has a good night!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

So glad it's over for your both. Have a good night with that sweet baby.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So we're back home and if I had earlier felt like I was a horrible mom, now I feel like the worst mom in the world! Kubrick is SO sad and pathetic, whining about every minute and just looking absolutely miserable. I think his tail has been down for the last hour and he only wags it at me, but it doesn't curl up like it normally does.

I got him the bite not collar and although I'm glad I did (in the two minutes we were home and Kubrick was wearing the e-collar the vet gave him, he ran into things and got stuck on things in my house five times!), he really doesn't like it. Also, at first I felt like he hated me. He actually would walk away every time I would touch him. But I do think it's because he's in pain, because about fifteen minutes ago he walked into my lap and just laid there while I petted him.

The vet gave me a pain med that I can give him tonight but it's in a pill form and I know that Kubrick will not eat it without some kind of food. However, I was earlier told not to feed him before 8:30 so I guess I have to wait until then. I feel so bad for my loving baby boy and I hope he will be back to his old self soon.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I lived in both New York City and San Francisco and I can attest that EVERYTHING is more expensive except getting a manicure.

I'm glad Kubrick is home safe and sound.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Carolina. It is really sad to see them hurting, but he will recover quickly. 

Thankfully, 8:30 is just a few minutes away for you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poor little guy. Lina, I hope the time rushes by there!

Amanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am just checking this and glad to see it is 8:30 shortly and you can give the little guy some pain meds. Brady didn't get sent home with any and he did just fine. I am sorry he is so sad. I didn't use a cone or a collar on Brady. Maybe you can take it off while you are in the room with him and watching him. Perhaps that would make him feel a little better tonight. It is much harder on us than it is on them!! You are a wonderful mom.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina, I'm glad to hear the surgery went ok and Kubrick is home, but not so good that he feels so awful. Awww, I hope he starts feeling better really soon. Rufus had a hard time of it too. I wish they all could do as well as some of these guys! It seems like some of them never even bat an eye! Big hugs to Kubrick and feel better guy!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm glad Kubrick is home, don't worry he will be running around again before you know it..Me and the boys send hugs to you and Kubrick:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor little Kubrick. Sending hugs his way. Yours too. I'm sure this is just as difficult for you. Once the anesthesia wears off completely and he gets some rest he'll feel much better I'm sure. 

Susan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, poor baby. give him an extra hug and a kiss for me.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wait until tomorrow. You will probably see such a difference in him. Kodi was a champ, but Shelby was the whiny one who had a harder time with it. It took her a couple of days to bounce back.

Hugs to you both.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina,
Sorry to hear Kube is not feeling to well! 
Beamer will not eat pills either.. only with some food. What I find easy is to take a small bit of cheddar cheese and mold it around the pill. Always fools Beamer! lol

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's what I do too Ryan--I take a small portion of a slice of cheese and put the pill inside.Then fold 2 more pieces in a little square.Feed 1 all cheese square,feed cheese/pill square,then cheese square again.1,2,3.(pill in middle one).They gobble it right down.The vet taught me this with Vinnie after his accident.

Glad to read Kubrick is fine,in pain,but doing okay.He will bounce back Lina...just hang in there:hug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hang in there, Lina! The first 24 hours are the hardest. I would encourage you to use the pain pills if you can. He may not need them after the first 48 hours.

I wrap pills in cream cheese or peanut butter and then stick them as far back on the dog's tongue as I can, then gently hold their mouth closed until you feel them swallow. Good luck and keep us posted! You and Kubrick are in our thoughts! :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I hope he's on the mend and the pain meds are working! I hate to think of these little boys and girls in pain after this  Give a big wet SLOPPY kiss from Gucci to him from us! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, I am sure that you will find today is much better. All my guys were so pathetic the night of their surgeries, but def. felt better the next day. My vet recommends finishing out the pain meds, cause sometimes it is hard to fell if they are in pain or not. Kisses to Kubrick!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How's Kubrick today Lina? I'm sure last night was tough on you, it's so hard when our babies are not feeling good it makes us feel so awful. Give him lots of kisses from us.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Hope Kubrick is ok. I am sure the night was tough on him. The first 48hrs were the hardest for my dogs. Hope he is up and running soon.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor Kubrick.  I'm hoping your night wasn't too bad, Lina. How is the little guy feeling this morning? Hopefully, the pain meds will kick in and he'll be his jolly ol' self soon. it's normal for them to feel a bit down a day or two after the surgery. It can be rough on them, but it's usually short-lived.

Take care and keep us posted!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Awww poor Kubrick! 

Carolina, we are wishing him a speedy recovery!!!

:grouphug:

~Kristin


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Poor Kubrick, hopefully by time you read this he will better. I do the cheese thing too with pill. Cash was pretty easy with his. He slept the whole first night and then the problem was keeping him still. Jasper sounds like he was a lot like Kubrick is. Hated the collar. he would bump into things and then just stand there in place letting his martini head drop all the way to the ground- he looked so dejected. Next day I discovered the bite not collar. and he was much better with that. But that first night he just sat on the couch with me the whole night and whined. I felt so bad and such a bad mom- but then in a day or two he was fine again. It will be allright Lina! Hugs to you both


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am glad Kubrick made it through ok. My vet didnt give me pain meds afterwards for Jax, but he didnt need them. Even after having 4 teeth pulled. I am very thankful for that!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I sure hope Kubrick is feeling better this morning.

If I have to give Sissy a pill, I just put a glob of peanut butter on the end and she swallows it right down.

Hope today is so much better for him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, a little trick I found on pills, put it on the end of a rounded knife, of back end of a utensil in peanut butter , open mouth, and swipe it onto the roof. They automatically lick backwards & swallow what is up there!! Hope he is feeling better today!
Laurie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina,
Hoping Kubrick is feeling more chipper today!!

Susan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm glad to know Kubrick made it through surgery well. I know how pathetic they seem afterward...it just breaks your heart. Poor babies!

Hope the night wasn't too bad for him and Lina.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Lina,
I keep checking for an update on little Kubrick. How is he today? How are you??


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How is Kubrick feeling today? I hope he's back to his happy self.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So I wish I could report that Kubrick was doing just fine, but he is still very much down and not his usual happy self. He has his moments of happiness (I caught one on camera last night for you all to see), but in general he is just laying around. I hardly slept one wink last night. We put the little one in bed with us as I didn't want to have him in the crate since I wouldn't be able to keep an eye on him. He woke me up at 4:20am whining in pain. His pain medication must have been wearing off as 4:30am was the time for the new dose. I use the cheese trick too for his pills but i ran out of cheese last night so I started wrapping it in roast beef. He swallowed it right up, which is good. He then kept me up for another 30 minutes while I rubbed his belly because he really really really wanted to get at his stitches. I've tried taking his collar off while I'm keeping an eye on him but it doesn't work... he goes right for the stitches every time and just will not stop trying.

This morning was probably the worst. He wanted so bad to get at his stitches and he would just sit and whine and whine because he couldn't. It was so sad and pathetic. I even had to hand feed him his kibble because he refused to eat out of the bowl (he did eat a full meal, though, after I hand fed it to him). I just feel so sorry for him, and don't know what to do. I think it's worse this morning because he isn't groggy anymore and he just wants to lick at his stitches but can't.

Here are some of the pathetic Kubick pictures (and one happy one)... he was snuggling with his favorite toy (his giraffe) all night. Poor baby.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina,
Yeah, Beamer was the same way. We just had a regular collar for him, but he just froze up and did not move a muscel for like 5 minutes, so we took it off him and never put it back on. We just had to have constant supervision for him since he tried to get at the stiches to. After about 2 days he stopped going for the stiches after all the NO's he heard.. lol
I have to wonder why compfy that collar is your using...??? 

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, Kubrick gets around MUCH better with the bite not collar than he did with the e-collar. He sleeps just fine in it too. The only thing he's whining about, I think, is that he wants to get at the stitches but can't.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina, I'm sorry to read your report, but this is pretty normal. The first 24-48 hours are the worst. It sounds like you are really keeping an eye on him and keeping him on schedule with the pain meds. The less pain he feels, the faster he can heal & rest. Hang in there. It does get better.

The e-collars are awful at first because the dogs slam into walls, especially when they turn corners, but they do figure it out after a day or so.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor little guy. I know just how you feel, it took Monte 3 days to bounce back, it was terrible. I also had to leave his collar on 24 hrs a day to keep him from the stitches. Thanks to Missy we also used the no-bite collar, I loved it. It’s amazing how some bounce back right away and others take longer. Keep your head up Lina and take a nap when he naps so you don’t loose any sleep. Riley & Monte send extra hava kisses to speed up Kubrick’s recovery.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:hugoor Kubrick, I hope he gets feeling better soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Poor Kubrick- it will get better soon. good thing you have the bite not collar cause it sounds like you may need to keep it on the whole 10 days if he is that interested in the stitches-- but he will feel much better soon. Hugs!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just wanted to say that you guys are all great! It's wonderful to have this much support at a time like this! it's great to hear about all of your experiences (so I don't freak out, LOL) and whoever I learned about the bite not collar from (sorry, I can't remember who it was, maybe it was Missy?), THANK YOU. Just wanted to tell you all Kubrick and I really appreciate having you around. :grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well we really love having you and Kubrick around!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina- I wish we could fast-forward the time for you so that Kubrick's pain would all be gone. Hopefully by tomorrow or the next day, he'll be feeling *much* better.:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor little Kubrick. Those photos do tug at the heartstrings. Give him lots of extra hugs from us.

Susan


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He just needs lots of extra cuddles and kisses and he will be just fine. I think you will do just fine giving that to him. He does look so cute and sad in those pictures. Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and he will be feeling a little better.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina,

How does the Bite Not collar work? I can't figure it out from the photo. Does it just prevent them from bending their necks enough to lick themselves?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, it reminds me of the weird collars you see people wearing after whiplash (at least on television). I don't think they would work for Lincoln or Carlito though. Both of those boys seem to have an extraordinary amount of flexibility in their torsos!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Give Kubrick lots of kisses from me and Sissy!:kiss:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, is there any changes in Kubrick tonight? Hope he is doing better.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, yes it works so that they can't bend their necks to lick themselves. It works really well. Kubrick can only get as far back as his tail before he falls over. It's actually a little funny to watch... but don't tell him I told you that.  It won't, however, work on keeping dogs from getting to their faces, unfortunately.

Kubrick actually has been feeling a little better! I think the second pain med he got (Metacam or something like that) has finally kicked in. He is VERY cuddly and I finally took the bite not collar off of him for when I can watch him 100% of the time. He has gotten the idea that I don't want him licking himself and now when he does his little run that means he wants to lick himself (hard to explain), he runs straight to me and wants to be picked up... I guess it's because he knows I will give him belly rubs to keep him from wanting to get down there. He's definitely a smart little guy.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lina, good to hear Kubrick's recovery is going well...he'll be RLHing in no time. 

Regards,
_*'Lo*_


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

So glad Kubrick's surgery went well. He should be back to himself in no time!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lina,

I wonder if Kubrick could have a little benadryl to keep him from itching?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina, glad to hear Kubrick is doing better!!! that little run sounds cute... maybe you could get a video of it! aren't I just relentless!! here the poor pup is recooperating and I want video.... Hugs and rubs for Kubrick.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina~ It's time to just baby your baby :hug::baby: I hope tonight is better and tomorrow he's pretty much his old self again.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina,
it breaks my heart too to see him so sad on those pics. You're doing great, hang in there! As Kimberly said, it's the first 24-48h that are the worst. Keep in mind, that as mean as it sounds, him having a little pain will keep him from running around like crazy. His pain will help him heal faster. 
Hope that makes sense, but just think about women who just had a C-section: if you put them under *full* pain-coverage they'll go ahead and pick their baby up right away and won't rest&be careful.
:hug: to you guys!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He looks so sad.  Poor guy! Rufus remembers all too well, this was not an easy recovery for him either. We are thinking about you and sending hugs! Maybe a little cooked chicken and rice would help him feel better? It always works for Rufus!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Poor baby  I hope he's feeling better today, I think the stitches will start bothering him 'less' this weekend and he'll be on the mend. They are probably really 'itchy' as well as painful 

Gucci sends a big sloppy kiss! XOXO.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad to read your latest update! It does sound like Kubrick is a little smarty. I'm so glad he is doing better and finding ways to deal with the irritation.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope Kubrick is feeling more like himself today...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pitiful little thing.........  

I also remember this time all too well. Ricky was always wanting to go for his stitches and had the collar on a lot, but he wouldn't whimper and whine about it - thankfully! It hurts us to know they are feeling so miserable. 

Lina, those belly rubs are a great idea! Kubrick must feel some relief even though it's not right at the stitches. It must be like when you get a musquito bite or the chicken pox and you really shouldn't be scratching, but just rubbing feels sooooooooooooo good! Wish I could give him a few squishy hugs!! 

Hope today is better for you all!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, how is Kubrick doing today?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am happy/worried to report that Kubrick is feeling almost 100% better today! I'm only worried because now he's running around the house like a maniac and trying to RLH and it's really hard to keep him from doing it! I guess all that pent up energy from the last couple of days of just laying around had to come out some day! 

I had his collar off for a while yesterday but at one point he got to his stitches and it had to go back on. I was really scared when he did it because it got a little red (just at the incision, not around it), but today it's back to normal. I guess it just opened it a little bit (though the stitches are intact). I called the vet and he said not to worry unless it stays red, and today it's fine so that's good.

Now, my fiance made me promise to keep his collar on all weekend and though I hate to do it, I think it will have to be done. Kubrick doesn't seem to mind at all with all his running around and licking people and trying to play! It will be hard to restrict him for the next five days! I'm not sure how it will be done, LOL.

Thanks for all your good wishes! Kubrick sends licks to all of you who wished him well! :kiss:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Isn't it crazy? You feel so bad for them when they are hurting, and then when they come to that sudden "I'm almost back to normal" stage, you worry they are going to hurt themselves.

Hey, you could always go back to the e-collar to slow him down. LOL!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so glad he is feeling better. I had the worst time trying to keep Brady calm after he was neutered. Brady isn't the calmest of dogs. Send me best to little Kubrick.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Thinking of Kubrick and sending extra :hug: for him to take care and recover real soon.

Your description of how he was when you got him home reminded me so much of Pepper. Pepper was such a baby after his surgery, too. I was both sad and kind of glad at the same time. Sad to see him so uncomfortable, but a little glad because that meant he'd be on the quiet side and not RLHing around.

Hope you're all healed up real soon, Kubrick!

Wanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

glad to hear Kubrick is feeling better. Better safe than sorry - I say keep the collar on too.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Lina,*

How is Kubrick doing tonight?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick is doing great tonight! He is running still, but I'm trying to get him to stop doing that. He is also jumping on the couch all the time even though he wasn't ever able to do it before the neuter! My fiance says that the weight from his testicles must really have been bringing him down and now he's light enough to jump! ound: I am trying to keep him from doing that as well, but it's really hard to do.

He is fine with his collar on at all times except to eat. I take it off for that and he has been doing great. No problems at all, so that's good.

Overall, I think he's doing just fine and well on the way towards mending!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sounds like Kubrick is recovering quickly, Lina! Thanks for the update.

And hey, you're on pretty late for EST! :biggrin1:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Lina,*

That's great news. Hmmmm, less baggage more umphound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina wrote: *"My fiance says that the weight from his testicles must really have been bringing him down and now he's light enough to jump! "*

LMBO !!!!!! That's too funny!

Kubrick is back to his normal, bouncy self I see. I knew it wouldn't be long.  Ah yes, they do keep us busy, the little brats. lol

I'm just very happy to hear he is past the moaning and painful stage. It won't be long and he'll be out of that collar and this will all be history. :whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lina,

So glad to hear Kubrick is doing better.


----------

